# Lock n Dam Information



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey y'all !!! Casey here come back manager of the LnD ... Thought I'd make a thread just for the lock so if y'all have any questions let me know I'm glad to help. We also have a facebook we give update on river conditions and fishing reports. Let me introduce myself . My husband "Corey" and I are new managers of the Lock. I myself ran it for 6 years after Joe. I left and now I'm back to stay. I come back with my family , husband and 2 small kiddos Wyatt 4 and Chloe 2. We are very outdoorsy people we love to fish and hunt. My kids are also very involved in the outdoors for those that have visited you may have met Wyatt and his fish tales he always telling my kids are very outgoing and most the time during the week one or both are usually here with me in the store. We believe very strongly in family and are trying to clean this place up and make it allot more family friendly place. We have allot of hope for the LnD. Please check us out on FB and come see us. Hope to see y'all soon, and God Bless


----------



## alexfox (Jul 20, 2010)

great! we plan to go there next thur morning. any suggestion, we r 1st timer.
glad to c u in 2cool.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Many of the people here love lock n dam. I think we should all carry more trash out than we bring each time. Carry a trash bag with you and pick up trash on your way out.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Casey, welcome to 2Cool. I really love the lock n dam, but took on something recently that knocked me out of the spawn for this year. But I have met you, and really like how you are running the place. The L n D is a special place to me, and I want to keep fishing there.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome to 2Cool!!!


----------



## Sharkman7 (Jun 29, 2012)

How does the water look like today. Thinking about heading there tomorrow but don't want to drive 2.5 hrs to not catch fish


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks y'all! Donald I hate to hear that and I wish you we'll. fishing here the past few days has slowed down. The water is a lil muddy and there biting some today but only seem to be hitting on minnows. Hard to say what will happen by Thursday. Trash on the banks is a big problem if everyone would bring up what they take problem would be solved , unfortunately we have allot of people that just don't care. Even with trash barrels at the top of the bank at every place they come up they still throw it down the banks. Some people just have no respect but thanks to all those that help pick up after others.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

e were there Tuesday this week talking with you while you were putting in our boat. It was slow but we picked up our limits. We wish y'all good luck.


----------



## Sharkman7 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I was there last weekend, how does it compare water quality wise?


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I predict this will be a very long thread. :an5:

I caught a few in whites a couple weeks ago but, I need more. :fishy:



.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for joining 2cool to help out all of the LnD anglers, they love the place and get enough of it. It's a great place on the river for sure, good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Water is a lil muddy and they seem to pick up once the sun comes out . They don't seem to be liking this colder water and weather this year


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome. i made three trips last two weeks and hauled out a bag of trash every time! Lots of plasti bottles, and potatoe chip bags!


----------



## alexfox (Jul 20, 2010)

*Morning or afternoon*

Thanks for the reply first.

Now I am really planning to go there next Thursday.

but since it will be 2.50 hours drive. (my concern is: if we got their at 6am-7am, bait shop not opened yet)..

any suggestion which one better: early morning or late afternoon?.

we were hoping to get their with some live minnow.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

I fished LnD for the first time on president's day and had a blast. Caught a limit from the bank which was neat because I am always in a boat. It really is a shame how people have lost respect for Mother Nature and will absolutely trash pristine areas purely because they are too lazy to pick up after themselves. I like your attitude in keeping the trash picked up and spreading the word so more people are aware that littering is unacceptable! Maybe more people should bring their mothers fishing with them so they will be made to pick up after themselves!


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Heard about the limitation of what size boats can be launched at your camp. Can you elaborate? Is it based on the weight of the boat?

I don't think there is a ramp, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Boat trolley not really a ramp . We manually operate it . 16' aluminum with 40 horsepower or smaller . Some 50's depending on weight and size of the boat. Bait shop open at 8 . Most seem to do better when the sun is shinning.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for for joining up, I am glad that you have taken it over. I love that place but wont make it down there for the white bass spawn. I have to go back to work stupid rock bands, spoil all my fun.


----------



## trozy55 (Feb 9, 2009)

Casey is there a good number to reach you, I am wanting to rent a cabin or two next weekend if their still available for rent. Thanks.


----------



## bronco75 (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Boat trolley not really a ramp . We manually operate it . 16' aluminum with 40 horsepower or smaller . Some 50's depending on weight and size of the boat. Bait shop open at 8 . Most seem to do better when the sun is shinning.


Hey casey. I see someone asking about cabins, yall have cabins to rent? Where exactly are yall located?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Cabins are available to be rented . 903-536-BAIT "2248" is our number . Leave a message if no one answers . Photos on our FB page


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

The Lock N Dam store and trolley are open January 1 - Memorial Weekend.Cabins and campgrounds are available to reserve year round.
You can call "903-536-2248" and leave a message or contact via FB. Summer months are so slow here it just doesn't pay to be open. If you have any questions please contact us. We do have a new website www.lockndam.com however it is under construction and for more up to date info facebook is the way to go . Look us up at Lock N dam Marina on fB . Ty all


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Any idea when you'll update your FB as to the river conditions ?
Haven't been any updates in almost a week.hwell:



.


----------

